# Suggested High Temp Paint?



## BBQ Warlock (May 20, 2016)

Greetings SMF, and Happy Friday!!!

I posted about some peeling paint on the lid of the FireBox on my new OK Joe Highland:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ing-process-ok-joe-highland-help#post_1564017

In that discussion, it was mentioned that the paint that OK Joe uses is not a good quality. I am looking for some suggestions for a high quality Heat Resistant Paint suitable to use on the outside of a Charcoal/Wood Smoker.

From being involved in this forum for a short time I see that there is a lot of experience here, and I am hoping that you great people will be willing to share some of your experience/knowledge.

Cheers,

Morgan.


----------



## hardcookin (May 20, 2016)

I think a lot of people use  Rustoleum high heat -  ultra paint. The ultra has a bit of a gloss to it.
I always had some problems keeping paint on my OJ firebox.


----------



## delbbq (May 21, 2016)

Engine block paint..!!


----------



## BBQ Warlock (May 21, 2016)

DelBBQ said:


> Engine block paint..!!


Greetings DelBBQ, is there a specific brand that is better than others for Engine Block Paint?


----------



## BBQ Warlock (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Hardcookin, I'll look into it! :)


----------



## wichita chief (May 23, 2016)

Instead of engine paint you would be better off using high heat exhaust paint. Like VHT found at auto parts store. My can says it's good to 2000 deg. I have painted exhaust manifolds with it and it seems to hold up. VHT Flameproof Coating. Engine paint is only good to 500-600 degrees generally.


----------



## BBQ Warlock (May 23, 2016)

Wichita Chief said:


> Instead of engine paint you would be better off using high heat exhaust paint. Like VHT found at auto parts store. My can says it's good to 2000 deg. I have painted exhaust manifolds with it and it seems to hold up. VHT Flameproof Coating. Engine paint is only good to 500-600 degrees generally.


The only VHT I could find on Amazon was in metallic colors:

But I did find this 2,000 Degree Exhaust in black:

I'll keep my eyes open in my local auto stores.

Thanks Wichita Chief!


----------



## wichita chief (May 23, 2016)

VHT SP102 Flameproof Coating flat black. $14.38 on Amazon. Paint for a fireplace would work also. I bought some from my fireplace dealer to touch up my insert. I can't find that paint in my mess. I have used the VHT on heddars and liked it. That's probably what I'd use on my OKJ when I touch it up.


----------



## jdixon (May 17, 2022)

absinthedragon said:


> The only VHT I could find on Amazon was in metallic colors:
> 
> But I did find this 2,000 Degree Exhaust in black:
> 
> ...


Hey everyone,
My wife and I are getting our flush mounted wood insert installed at the end of next month. My wife is set on painting the masonry white. Can anyone recommend a specific paint for the job? Ask does anyone know roughly what temperature the front of the masonry would get while the insert is burning? I’m not sure what the minimum heat rating for the paint should be. Recommendations on if we need primer are also welcome.

What I’ve figured out from today’s googling:
- avoid oil based paints
- rust oleum high heat paint would be fine but they don’t sell white in spray cans. Can’t spray in our furnished living room.
- Sherwin Williams latex paint is rated for 150F. Maybe this is good enough?
- Valspar masonry and brick latex acrylic paint could work?
- Behr makes a masonry paint product but they don’t recommend it for applications above 140 F.

The big unknown is how hot the fireplace actually gets. I know the insert gets between 300-600 degrees but the temperature of the bricks is unknown to me.

Appreciate any advice.


----------

